# cd changer parts question



## tam3 (Feb 11, 2002)

Okay, I've tried to RTFM but every keyword I search doesn't come up with what I'm _specifically_ looking for...

I'm taking delivery of my 2002 M3 convertible next week. I just got done removing the cd changer from the 330i (piece of cake).

My question actually involves the parts needed for the install of the cd changer (model number 82-11-1-469-404) on the E46 M3 convertible.

The sales guy tells me I need these parts to do it:

51-47-8-260-313 CD Panel @ $65
82-11-0-021-730 CD Install @ $60

Since the M3 is coming with nav, isn't the CD access panel rug-thing already on the car so therefore I shouldn't need that part?

and I've tried to search places like circlebmw.com's online parts catalog and none of those numbers match up to any cd changer stuff so I can't tell _exactly_ what they are.

I figured I'd ask here if, since i have everything from the 330 (bolts, L-brackets, etc), do I even need any extra parts for the install on the M3? (this is the salesman that tried to tell me first off that I wouldn't even be able to use the cd changer in the m3 and I'd have to buy a new one :tsk: )

If no one knows, I'll make them put a clause in the final sales agreement "will take back cd changer parts if not needed with no restocking fees"

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Maybe this page might help....
Pacific BMW


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

*I would think so.....*

if you have nav, you should have almost everything you need other than the captive nut and screws to connect the changer to the brackets. The carpet panel and brackets should accomodate the changer.

Of course, I don't have an M3 (2001 330i) so I could be waaaaay off.:dunno:


----------

